# Back from pensacola



## Reaper (Mar 11, 2000)

Hi everyone, I'm finally back from pensacola so I figured I'd check the boards. I left a post asking about saltwater gear before I left. Wow, 14 replies and a lot of good info, thanks. These boards are great.

I did manage to get some fishing in down there. The spanish mackeral are pretty thick down there. I caught quite a few and have to thank all the board members because I've never fished for them before and without the info I got from the boards I wouldn't have known how to catch them. People were actually asking me how to catch them. HaHa...

I was fishing from a ship pier and casting a orange/silver gotcha plug with a white hair tip. I'd reel it in almost as fast as I could giving the occasional jerk typical of jig fishing. Boy are they fun to catch.

The cobia are supposed to be in down there and I tried to get on a charter for them. I was supposed to go out last thursday but all charters were cancelled due to the nasty weather. Oh well. Supposedly they sight fish for them but I've never heard of fishing for cobia that way. Does anyone catch them like that around here??

I'm hooked on this this saltwater fishing and can't wait for the spanish to get here.

Happy Fishing,

Reaper


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Hey there Reaper, 
Glad you got to have some fun down there. The spanish are always thick down there. We use to catch them two at a time, sometimes on a single Gothcha plug. 

I wish they got like that around here. The only places I can think of off the top of my head were you can get them like that would be Sandbridge and sometimes the CBBT Seagull pier. They use to be like that at VA Beach town pier, but it seems like every year the pier gets shorter and shorter. Especially after hurricane season. Beach nourishment projects haven't really helped any either. 

People do actually sight fish for cobes around here, but not usually from piers and such. I have seen them from some piers, but I have never been able to get finning fish to hit anything. People sight fish for them out in the bay and just offshore around structure, bouys, and such. 

Best to ya,

Salty


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Site fishing Cobia in the bay is much harder here than any where I have fished for them. I beleive they can be caught on top, just most people don't try it. The live bait fishing is on the bottom at Buckroe not under a float or pinned like most places on the Coast.The Ches is the only place when you lay a good bait in front they don't just maul it. They are here for Spawning. They seem to eat on the bottom here if at all and then something easy. They do fight at the end whoa!! The spanish want either clearer water or more salt in their water. 

[This message has been edited by Digger (edited 04-03-2000).]


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

From time to time, you'll see someone with a heavy-duty spinning outfit with a bucktail kept at the ready for any surface cobia. I've seen them used several times, but I only saw it be successful once, out on the Seagull a few years ago.

A cobia was coming up and nosing baits, but he wouldn't take anything. A guy tossed a Mr. Wiffle-tipped bucktail out and on the 2nd or 3rd cast, the fish took it.


----------



## Reaper (Mar 11, 2000)

when will the cobia get here? What is a typical bottom setup for them? What bait and hook do you use?


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Hey there Reaper, 
The earliest I have seen cobes out on the Bay is late May, but they are usually heaviest in mid June, and they usually hang around until the end of September to mid August. 

When fishing on the bottom for them, I like to use a fishfinder rig (which I use for just about anything that swims). With a 12/0 Mustad circle hook, or Mustad Demon hook if I can get them. In a pinch I will use a heavy guage 6/0 - 7/0 straight shank though. It also depends abit on the bait I plan to use. If I'm throwing eels, which I almost never do, I go exclusively with the circle hooks. Sometimes I will go with the straight shank for bit chunks of cut bait because they are near impossible to get on a circle hook. I think I plan to spend more time drowning eels this summer though. If you want to try an artificial, go with a BIG white bucktail, big spoon, swimming eel, or some other big swimming plug. 

Make sure your tackle is up to par too because even a small cobe will test you and your tackle to the limits. It doesn't end when you get it in either. When you get it in, if you are keeping it, throw it in your cooler right away, or the back of your truck if nothing is in it because they will THRASH AND THRASH AND THRASH to the point of total exhaustion and then they will THRASH more. I have heard of big cobes breaking legs, destroying tackle boxes, etc. I got tailwhipped by one last summer and had a bruise on my leg about the size of a softball and that was only a 15# fish. (I got it trying to revive the fish for release, ungrateful little seive). 

Tight lines, 

Salty


----------



## Reaper (Mar 11, 2000)

Hey Salty,
Sounds like a ton of fun. Can you catch more than one in a trip or do you need to put a lot of time in to catch one?

I've been looking for a rod and reel and was wondering if a pole rated for 1oz to 3oz and 20lb test would be sufficient. I've noticed poles rated heavier than that are huge. I can only afford to buy one good quality rod and reel right now but I don't want to give up the ability to cast artificials for smaller species of fish. I think I'm going to go with a Loomis rod but I'm undecided on a reel yet. I can't imagine trying to heave artificials with a pole rated for 4-8oz. It would be extremely tiring after a couple hours wouldn't it??

Do you make your own fish finding rigs or do you use prebuilt ones? I've noticed some are made with heavy mono and some are completely stainless. Is one better than the other or is it a matter of personal preference? How far apart should the hooks be and how far from the sinker should they be? 

Is Buckroe the best place to fish for them?


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Hey there Reaper, 
Cobia are probably one of the fish you'll put a little more time into. Fishing from shore and piers for them can be a little difficult at time because sometimes they are around and sometimes they aren't. I've caught them in NE wind and rain and I've caught them on nice sunny days. 

You know, I think the Breakaway might be better suited to what you're looking for. Both the Loomis and the Breakaways are very light rods, but I would recommend something that you can throw a big chunk of bunker or an eel a country mile. My favorite all around rod is the 10' Breakaway LDFS 100H (190-200$). Its rated for 4-8 ounces, but I have and do throw 2-3 ounce bottle plugs and poppers on it. I usually throw 4-6 ounces on it with bait. That rod can throw too, I throw about the same distance on that rods as some friends throw on their 11'6"-12' rods. The Breakaway is a good bit cheaper than the Loomis too. I was thinking about the Loomis 1266, its about 70$ more than the Breakaway and its a two piece, which I'm not crazy about for throwing heavy weights. 10 feet is really all you need in a rod, more than that and a rod can start to get cumbersome, especially on a pier, plus the bigger the rod the more leverage you give up to the fish in a fight. About the weight, casting, and holding; fishing out on the point at Buxton, you have to hold on to your rod, and you're casting every few minutes, I have never felt fatigued of worn out after fishing out there with the Breakaway, but the Pinnacle that weighs a bunch... I think my arms were twice as big at the end of the week as when I started. I highly recommend you take a look at the Breakaways before going with the Loomis, if Breakaway made a lighter rod that would throw less than an ounce, I don't think I would have any Loomis rods. 

It sounds like you might be confusing the fishfinder with the "top-bottom" rig, that has a spot for two hooks. The fishfinder has a sliding sinker mecahanism which is either a swivel (if you make your own) or a nylon sleeve (store bought). I usually just buy my fishfinder rigs, but I will make them in a pinch. I don't really have a personal preferance, as long as it works. I usually snell my own hooks with a fairly short leader (between 6-8" of either doubled 50# or single 60-80#), to prevent the helicopter action from going on. Just one hook, snap swivel, sliding ff rig, that's it. 

Personally, I have never fished Buckroe. I don't like getting into the mix, especially when I am on my own. Apparently Buckroe is a good spot, but I have heard that Grandview is just as good, and gets a lot less pressure. Other places you've got a good shot at a cobe: I've heard some people have caught them at Ft. Monroe, I have heard of them being caught at Harrisons before, but I am curious as to how they rebuilt the pier after last years hurricanes, I haven't seen or heard of a cobe being caught off the Seagull pier in a few years, but it would be near impossible to get a big one up on the pier, and I've caught small 15-20#ers at Yorktown. I don't think I have heard of them being caught as of late at Sandbridge, but I would think you could get them out there, as well as near Cape Charles. I think one of the best spots for boaters is probably Latimer shoals. Well, good luck, 

Tight lines, 

Salty


----------



## Reaper (Mar 11, 2000)

Hey Salty,

Any ideas where I could check out one of those Breakaway rods? I don't recall seeing any in the tackle shops I've been to but I probably just missed them.

You're right about me confusing the ff rig.

Have you ever fished at the Lynnhaven pier??
I went out there about three weeks ago and there was a sign that said it was closed. Do you know if its opened up yet? Does anyone catch anything there?


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Hey there Reaper, 
I think I am the only one on here that has the Breakaways, if anyone else does, I'm hoping they'll speak up. You are more than welcome to check out either of mine. I have the 13'er and the 10'er that I mentioned before. If you ever want to swing down Yorktown way, give me a heads up and I'd be more than happy to toss them in the truck so you can check them out or give them a test drive even. The 13'er is likely more rod than you'll need. It is more than I really ever need and I have been thinking about putting it on the market for anyone interested in getting into casting competitions or anything like that. That rod can pendulum cast the heck out of 150-180 grams. I had to take my Abu off of it because I spooled it on that rod, and that was with a less powerful modified pendulum. I can't imagine a full power pendulum cast. But like I said, give me a heads up and I would be more than happy to let ya check them out and give hem a test drive. I'm more than likely headed out to Yorktown Thursday, I don't know when the next time I'll be heading out to Va Beach or the Norfolk area though. Feel free to drop me an e-mail if you're interested. I really think its a better rod than the Loomis, but that's just my opinion, and I think VERY highly of Loomis. If I didn't I wouldn't have any. 

I don't know about Lynnhaven. I think they are privately owned, so they'll probably open up whenever they feel like it. That pier can really be hit or miss. I have been out there nights when the reds were so thick you could dip them out, and I've been out there nights when there wasn't anything out there. I would recommend just heading an extra mile down the road to Lesner though, better fishing usually, and usually much more consistant. 

Tight lines, 

Salty


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

A good 10 footer is all the rod you would need. Cobia are my fav fish. They are a tough fish but only after they feel they are in trouble(they decide when), then Katie bar the door, anything goes. WWf ain't got nothing on this fish. A long cast is not required for bait fishing(under hand works well) I doo go over and out on one rod and in close with the other> I took a twenty year break from Buckroe, I went back late in the season last year 3rd week in June. For a group fishing trip I would suggest Grandview, for a solo trip I will go to Buckroe(natives are restless and I go during the week). The reel should hold at least 200 of 20 most people use some sort of shock leader(50-80 to the water and a few raps on the reel) Listen to Salty that breakaway sounds good(I'am looking for a rod for my Jigmaster where can you find a casting rod by Breakaway). With the eel hooks I disagree with circles (five 60 second runs with out a hookup), Owner bait hooks I think would be a better choice (eels also disappeared on the circle hooks,the barb is to small). We all have different experence's. The Guy that caught the state record King last summer 2 day's later caught a 42 Lb cobia off a pin rig (a two rod setup).


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Hey there Digger, 
You're right here in the 'Burg too, that invitation goes to you too if you want to check out that 10'er before you buy. I don't know of anyplace around here that carries them though. I got mine in the OBX a few years ago. If you ever go down there, go into Frank & Frans, and more than likely Frank will be willing to let you test drive the one you are interested in. I think 10' is more than enough rod for almost any circumstances. I guess you could always order from the Breakaway site, but you'll pay more. They had a few in Red Drum down there, but I usually don't go in there unless I have to. The only other place that might have them would be Frisco Rod and Gun. There are a couple of other shops near Nags Head and Kitty Hawk, but I've never stopped in any of them, so I couldn't say on those. 

Another good way to rig the eels: Take a 6-7/0 live bait hook, run it under and through the bottom lip, and back behind then through the gill plate (so it sticks out the gill plate). Then run a second hook (treble if you want) down the length of the eel to hook it about 6" from the end of the tail. I use to use the same rig for shark down in Fla with spanish for bait, only I used wire for the stinger drop hook. I'll also use two circle hooks, a 12/0 Mustad near the head and a 6/0 Calcutta near the tail. 

Tight lines, 

Salty


----------



## Reaper (Mar 11, 2000)

Hey Salty,

Unfortunately, I'm all tied up thursday but I would really like to check out the breakaway. I'm usually free in the afternoon and evening and I am free this weekend so just name a place and time convenient for you.

I noticed Digger might like to check it out as well. Maybe a little fishing is in order? How bout it Digger?? I'm always up for meeting new fishing buddies.

Oh yeah, I will probably need directions if it's not in the local Hampton Roads area

Later,
Reaper



[This message has been edited by Reaper (edited 04-04-2000).]


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I would be intrested but I have to work this weekend. I will run out to yorktown in the morning till about one and maybe Thursday evening for a little while. I have emailed breakaway for an opinion on one of their Rods with an example of my uses. Their web site is www.breakawayusa.com the 10 ft 2 piece may do what I want, I want a 2 piece for transportation reasons, I have a 11 ft Custom heaver it is a bear to store and move. 
But when I am not working I'am ready to go.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

As of right now, I plan to be out at Yorktown Thursday afternoon- rain or shine, and I may head out there Sat Morning depending on the weather. I'm planning the same thing for next week too; to be out most of thursday. If you want to come by then, if this weekend is no good Reaper.

Let me know what king of reply you get Digger, every time I make an enquirery about a rod I always get the same generic answers. I'm curious as to how they will handle the inquirery. 

I'll go ahead and toss the Breakaways in the truck when I head out there Thurs., Reaper; drop me a line if you can get out there Sat. Morning, and I can e-mail you directions (its not too far- maybe a half hour- 45 minutes). If its not raining I'll head out there Sat morning (maybe around 9am), and we can do a little fishing too. The flatfish should be a little better settled by then, and from what I have heard as of late the trout showing too. 

Take care guys, 

Salty


----------



## black_ICE (May 15, 2000)

hi .. i am the new guy from florida..but i used to live in hampton roads..langly afb.. i will be in maryland for 2 months this summer and was planning on spending a week in newport news catching up with friends... is there a pier at buckroe beach?... i never made it out there when i lived there but i remember hearing something about it..or maybe not?..where is the closest pier to newport news?


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

Yes there is a pier at Buckroe, and depending on where in NN you are, there are a few piers to choose from. There is a pier at the James River Bridge, the old bridge, Buckroe, and Harrison's at Willoughby. Up further, there is the pier at the Oil Refinery in Yorktown, or at Gloucester Pt. (but there is a toll on the bridge if you havent been here in awhile). I am not the most avid Pier fishermen, I have just started in the last year or so, so maybe someone else can help a little more.

------------------
Aaron T
Shorebound fishing

[This message has been edited by Aaron T (edited 05-18-2000).]


----------

